# Wattwürmer auf Sylt?!



## PSI (3. September 2003)

Hallo Kollegen/Kolleginnen!
Fahre bald nach Sylt und möchte, wenn möglich, ein paar Wattis
baden. Doch wer kann mir bitte sagen, wo ich die Tierchen auf Sylt
käuflich erstehen kann? Möchte meine Zeit ungern mit Buddeln verbringen. Für Eure Hilfe bedanke ich mich im voraus und wünsch Euch was. Schnelle Hilfe wär naturlich super!
Vielleicht kennt Ihr auch noch einen nahegelegenen Laden vor der Überfahrt?


----------



## udorudi (3. September 2003)

moin moin psi,
willkommen im board…#h #h #h 
also, in hörnum (rechte seite eingang, beim fahrradhöker) gibt es einen angellädchen, kannst es dort mal versuchen.
ansonsten zum rantumer hafen und im rantumer becken, gleich vorne an buddeln gehen (geht echt schnell)…

gruß 

udo


----------



## PSI (4. September 2003)

*Sylter Wattis*

Hallo Udo,

vielen Dank für Deine freundliche Begrüßung und Deine schnelle Antwort. Im besagten Angellädchen hab ich schon angerufen: Fehlanzeige! Also Wattwurmjagd.

Gruß,

PSI


----------



## horni (11. September 2003)

*Wattis*

Hi PSI!!!!Kann dir nur den tip geben,budel dir grad nen paar geht ganz schnell.kurz vor List,nähmlich in Mellhörn gehts hinterm supermarkt rechts rein.da fährste rein und gehst dann zum stand runter richtung Austernperle...da unten neben den buhnen brauchste bei ebbe 15 min und du hast den eimer voll.Ansonsten frag bei dem alleshändler in list,gegenüber von Austenmeier.Die verkaufen Topfe und all sojne sachen auch angelzubehör..das is wenn du nach list reinfährst etwas hinterm supermarkt aufer echten seite.Der hilft dir weiter.wegen angelstellen wenn du nich weiter weißt meld dich


----------

